# Why buy Aulani points?



## Jay MA (Sep 1, 2010)

I am getting solicitations from Disney to add 50 Aulani points and I do not understand the logic.  It appears from the point chart that 50 points will usually only get you 2-3 nights there, obviously way too few to make it worth coming from the east cost.  So, unless I can also use my BLT points with the 11 month booking window if I buy 50 Aulani points, then why wouldn't I just use my regular BLT points and try to book at 7 months?  Am I missing something or is Disney just trying to selll 50 points without any additional benefit?  

Thanks


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, with banking and borrowing, 50 points would get you 100 points every other year, or 150 points every third year. Some people may do that to get 4 or 5 days at Aulani, then head over to Maui or Kona or Kauai for the rest of their vacation.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 1, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> Well, with banking and borrowing, 50 points would get you 100 points every other year, or 150 points every third year. Some people may do that to get 4 or 5 days at Aulani, then head over to Maui or Kona or Kauai for the rest of their vacation.



yep - tack this onto a 7 night timeshare trade and you're talking...

but IIRC, aulani also has a unique fee ($250 or so) tacked on when you go to resell it, so i would be less likely to buy a small resale at aulani than i would at one of the wdw resorts...


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2010)

I can see the logic of someone on the west coast owning a small contract to do as dvcjohn says, to bank and borrow every 2 or 3 years and have the 11 month advantage for booking.  

I know I've thought of it for Monday-Thursday and working it around my weeks exchanges.  I think this could be a good thing.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2010)

Since I live in on Oahu I will just use my SSR points to book at the 7 month window whenever I need a stay.  Aulani is a big resort (in terms of DVC rooms) so I will bet there will be rooms available for all but the busiest times.  ALso most DVC members live on the east coast so I donot think they will be coming every year.  Did you notice that Aulani is the only DVC resort that uses the same amount of points for weekdays or weekends?  You do not save any points if you stay sun till thurs at Aulani.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2010)

chalee94 said:


> yep - tack this onto a 7 night timeshare trade and you're talking...
> 
> but IIRC, aulani also has a unique fee ($250 or so) tacked on when you go to resell it, so i would be less likely to buy a small resale at aulani than i would at one of the wdw resorts...



Where is this info regarding the fee?  When I went to do the tour, it was not mentioned by the guide or any of the papawork.  Guess they clamping down on the small contracts.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 7, 2010)

frank808 said:


> Where is this info regarding the fee?  When I went to do the tour, it was not mentioned by the guide or any of the papawork.  Guess they clamping down on the small contracts.



some discussion:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2516841

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?p=77042

a $250 ROFR fee isn't a big deal on a 200 pt contract but on a 50 pt contract it would definitely be a factor.


----------

